# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  قضيه امتحان الميد تيرم للفرقه الثالثه شعبه اللغه الانجليزيه

## shimaa fadel

_ارسل صاحب الحاجه وسيطا لكى يتصل بالموظف المختص لطلب الخدمه منه فى عمله نظير مبلغ معين ،فقام الوسيط بالتبليغ عن الواقعه دون ان يتصل بالموظف ؛ حدد مسئوليه صاحب الحاجه جنائيا؟

----------


## shimaa fadel

الاسانيد القانونيه:
تثير هذه القضيه جريمه عرض الرشوه وهى من الجرائم الملحقه بالرشوه التى نصت عليها الماده(109 مكرر عقوبات ) بقولها " من عرض رشوه لم تقبل منه يعلقب بالسجن وبغرامه لاتقل عن خمسمائه جنيه ولاتزيد على الف جنيه وذلك اذا كان العرض حاصلا لموظف عام فاذا كان العرض حاصلا لغير موظف عام تكون العقوبه الحبس لمده لاتزيد على سنتين او غرامه لاتتجاوز كائتى جنيه"
وتقوم هذه الجريمه على ركن مادى واخر معنوى
الركن المادى يتكون من عنصرين:
1_فعل العرض 
2_ عدم القبول
ويلاحظ انه يلزم لقيام هذه الجريمه ان يقوم احد الاشخاص على عرض رشوه ولكن الموظف يرفضها لانه لو قبلها كنا بصدد جريمه رشوه اصليه وهذا بلا شك يستلزم وصول العرض بالرشوه اللا علم الموظف او المستخدم المعنى 
فاذا قدم الراشى عرضه بالرشوه الا ان هذا العرض لم يصل الى علم الموظف او المستخدم المعنى مما استتبع عدم صدور اى سلوك من هذا الاخير يعبر عن موقفه تجاه هذا العرض 
فانه لاتقوم جريمه عرض الرشوه 
وفى هذه الحاله لايجوز القول بحدوث شروع فى جريمه عرض الرشوه اذ هى من جرائم الخطر وهذه الجرائم ماهى فى الحقيقه الا جرائم شروع فلا يتصور الشروع فى الشروع


التطبيق:

 بتطبيق الاسانيد القانونيه السابقه على وقائع القضيه نجد ان صاحب الحاجه فى هذه الحاله لايسال عن هذه الجريمه لعدم وصول فعل العرض الى الموظف العام او المستخدم المعنى بهذا العرض

----------


## shimaa fadel

اعتقد ان ده الحل الصحيح للقضيه مع انى بكل غباء حليتها فى الامتحان على اعتبارها شروع فى رشوه لعدم وصول فعل الطلب لعلم الموظف ولم انتبه الى ان الشروع فى الرشوه يكون فى حاله صدور الطلب من الموظف العام وعدم وصوله الى صاحب الحاجه وليس العكس الا بعد خروجى من لجنه الامتحان
بس الحمد لله على كل شىء وقدر الله وماشاء فعل
عموما اتمنى لو اى حد من زملائى عنده تعليق على الاجابه يكتبه على المنتدى عشان لو فى حاجه اغفلتها اقدر استفيد 
وامنى التوفيق والنجاح لزملائى الذين وفقهم الله للحل الصحيح لهذه القضيه

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

